# Conformation critique on my new horse - calf knees?



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello! I just got a new horse and I posted him for a conformation critique on another site and someone said he was slightly calf kneed. Is this true? If so, is there anything I can do about it and how severe is it? I'd like to use him mainly for trail riding, but I do like to go fast. Any other critiques are welcome. Thank you! 



















Here is a short video by the previous owner too: 




Both pictures and video are from the previous owner, but the horse is now mine.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

His legs are quite long but i cant see anything off with his knees from the photos.
Not a bad shoulder , though his neck appears to be set a little high. That could just be lack of muscling in proportion with the rest of his body, however.
Good depth of girth
I dont think his back is too long
Lovely, rounded hindquarters
Back legs looks correct, though again, they are quite long 
My only critique would be that his pasterns seem a bit long and he needs a little more muscle in the neck


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for your critique! He does have a longer neck, but I think that might be because he's half arabian. I've heard arabians tend to have longer necks, but I could be way off. Are long legs bad for anything, or is that just an aesthetic thing?


----------

